
Toshiba claims EV battery breakthrough: 200-mile charge in 6 minutes - mattiemass
https://www.autoblog.com/2017/10/24/toshiba-scib-ev-battery-breakthrough-200-miles-charge-6-minutes
======
VeejayRampay
I'm glad this is happening, not necessarily for this exactly, but for the
taste of the future it gives us, cause this is only the beginning. We'll get
more power, more durability and reliability as the processes are refined add
improved upon.

------
DrScump
I wonder how much the titanium niobium oxide anodes will add to materials
costs.

